# Cheapest way to get Ooop North?



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

Off to Newcastle soon - what's the cheapest way to do it?

Easy jet is looking at a bout £60 and trains are anything between £50 and £90.

Any tips for getting ridiculously cheap fares??


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

Yes dear I had thought of that one too


----------



## Onket (Oct 20, 2005)

http://www.megabus.com/


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2005)

£20 by GNER railway: http://www.gner.co.uk/gner/GreatValueFares/
Bargain!

Not sure about Virgin prices:
http://www.virgintrains.co.uk/buy_tickets/default.aspx


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2005)

might be cheaper to get two single tickets!

returns come in at the prices you quote (unless you find a much cheaper one, like the ed just has!), but often they still have cheap one ways left, as whats the point of only going one way?  just checked for trains next saturday, returning monday, & you can only get a return for £88m but there are singles both ways for a tenner each!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2005)

Definately the megabus. Book far enough ahead and travel for a few quid! (if you can suffer the long travel times of course)


----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

Ooh thanks for them - I don't know that I could stand a bus for that long.

I could just drive - but it's a bit far   

Will log on to GNER was that £20 each way?

Probably looking to go the last weekend of this month or the week after bonfires.

Is it really as grim and cold as they say up there?   

Firky says I am heading for a culture shock - whatever does he mean?


----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

Fuck me it could be £18 on a bus.

Why are they so cheap compared to trains?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Fuck me it could be £18 on a bus.
> 
> Why are they so cheap compared to trains?


 cos it's a bus?


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Fuck me it could be £18 on a bus.
> Why are they so cheap compared to trains?


Because it's a fucking awful way to travel and it takes an age to get anywhere?


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Will log on to GNER was that £20 each way?


Return. You can go first class for £59!


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2005)

my two singles for a tenner each (seen thru the main national travel site - http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/index.html) were both first class!


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 20, 2005)

You can now do london-sheffield for £6 each way if you book early enough and don't travel on the most popular trains


----------



## pogofish (Oct 20, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Because it's a fucking awful way to travel and it takes an age to get anywhere?



Megabus is also so cheap because its owner, Brian Soutar (complete cunt) is attempting to break other companies so his Stagecoach empire can get the monopoly on another area of public transport.  

Some things can be just too cheap!


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2005)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> You can now do london-sheffield for £6 each way if you book early enough and don't travel on the most popular trains


fucking ridiculous innit?

but also great!


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 20, 2005)

I always used to go on the overnight National Express. That wasn't too pricey.


----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Because it's a fucking awful way to travel and it takes an age to get anywhere?



True


----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Return. You can go first class for £59!



Class   



> my two singles for a tenner each (seen thru the main national travel site - http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/index.html) were both first class!



Fankyoo


----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

Kisses all on thread for their help   

*muah muah muah*


----------



## girasol (Oct 20, 2005)

Last time I went to Manchester I ended up getting two single tickets, 2 weeks in advance though, with Virgin 'tilting' trains, it cost £24 return (early September) and the journey took 2h:20mins each way...

Agreed, train fares are ridiculously expensive and I had to look around the internet a fair bit to find a decent fare: they were useless on the phone...

** subscribes to thread for future reference **


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 20, 2005)

Megabus for 23rd November to Newcastle from London is 50p, the bus ticket is free but the booking fare is a stonking 50p

Thats half the price of the Newcastle Quaylink Bus which only travels a 2 mile circular...BARGAIN!

It does take about 6 hours like, but nothing a good book couldn't sort


----------



## kakuma (Oct 20, 2005)

take voddy on the bus and get horrifically stoned or you won't make it


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2005)

do these long haul buses have toilets on 'em?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 20, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> do these long haul buses have toilets on 'em?



yes most of them seem to.

I don't mind the coach - I'm blessed that more than five minutes on any form of moving transport sends me to sleep.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 20, 2005)

Should point Megabus is simply a slightlier flashy double decker bus, extended and not too far removed from something you'd catch to the pub


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah have seen them - they are blue with a cartoony bus driver on the side innit

do they have bogs on 'em?????


----------



## rennie (Oct 20, 2005)

there's was an article on them in G2 last week or somethin. cheap but not so cheerful. have got a toilet if memory serves me right.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 20, 2005)

i travel from leeds to london for 2.50 return on the mega bus.

they have toilets and are airconditioned. (the ones i've been on.)

i think its worth it.
but i always vow never to do it again.
but always do.


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2005)

:coy smile: she's a class lass, wor zenie 

I'll take you around the toon, but its been like four years since I was last out myself.

My mum was telling me that GNER often do special deals in the evening chronicle, I'll pick one up tonight (job section on a thursday), and see if I can get ya one.


----------



## zenie (Oct 20, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> :coy smile: she's a class lass, wor zenie
> 
> I'll take you around the toon, but its been like four years since I was last out myself.
> 
> My mum was telling me that GNER often do special deals in the evening chronicle, I'll pick one up tonight (job section on a thursday), and see if I can get ya one.



*mwah* fankyoo


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 20, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> :coy smile: she's a class lass, wor zenie
> 
> I'll take you around the toon, but its been like four years since I was last out myself.



Everythings-a-changing

Lonely Planet just love us these days


----------



## Firky (Oct 20, 2005)

Aye, Rocket... where's good to gan these days? Is Tubelance still going? Trent House is that still wicked?


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm going all the way from bath to blackpool tomorrow for but forty something quid return on train as booked week in advance, changing couple of times and going longer route than normal way so taking bout six hours  but if you book two weeks in advance it can be even cheaper so from London, shouldn't cost much at all if yr all organised


----------



## poet (Oct 20, 2005)

Book a train a fortnight ahead, otherwise get the Notreally Express.


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 20, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I'm going all the way from bath to blackpool tomorrow for but forty something quid return on train as booked week in advance, changing couple of times and going longer route than normal way so taking bout six hours  but if you book two weeks in advance it can be even cheaper so from London, shouldn't cost much at all if yr all organised



Blackpool!   - we should meet up! 

2500


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 20, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Blackpool!   - we should meet up!
> 
> 2500


it must be time now for you to go outside and play....  yeah, might see y'around anyway...


----------



## jonH (Oct 20, 2005)

try a coaster


----------



## pk (Oct 20, 2005)

Hitch-hike.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 21, 2005)

National Express 

i should have shares in the company by now

cheap as chips though.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 22, 2005)

I used to have to do London-Manc and back quite often and my transport of choice was the Megabus if I had to travel short notice.  They have a toilet and quite comfy seats and are also a bit roomier than the National Express.  The London-Manc one used to do a stop at a Birmingham service station for a while too so you can have a fag and a coffee.


----------



## chio (Oct 22, 2005)

I really couldn't bring myself to use those Megabus things and spend five hours going to London - even if Brian Souter wasn't running them. The trains might be shit sometimes but when they're running properly they take two hours and cost about £20 return if you book in advance.

(The coach firms aren't practical for me anyway - I'd spend as much again getting to their nearest stop, while there's a train station right opposite me.)


----------



## zenie (Oct 27, 2005)

All booked and paid for £18 each way   

Now what the fuck am I gonna expect when I get there?   

I've never been that far north


----------

